# Rats for Adoption In South Dakota-Adults and Babies!



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello everyone on Sunday I'm going to be rescuing some rats from a bad
situation. What i was told was that they where going to be used as
snake food but the adult rats would not breed with the snake around.
Then she told me that her son was afraid of the snake so they got rid
of it. Then soon after the 2 female adults had babies.
They all need loving homes. Please email me or post here if you would
like to adopt some rats.
I will post more Sunday when i get them and also pictures.
From what i know there are
2 Adult Females
2 Adult Males
6 Baby Females
5 Baby Males
I'm not sure yet on how many already have homes. But will update when
i know more.
There colors are Cream,Black,Grey Hooded, Black Hooded.
I can transport so don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

So happy to say they ALL found homes already this weekend. I had a few lined up that took some, and yesterday i just got rid of the last 4 that was left.. YAY!!! 

Thanks anyways everyone!
:lol:


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Yay for ratties with homes!


----------

